# Dog.. or Cow??



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I think it is really cute and funny when Murphy howls, but this time it was especially cute.. He was really pooped from a hard day at play, and his howl came out more like a cow :doh: Still very cute.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zqSbKSC2r8


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

That is EXACTLY how Bailey sounds when she howls! It's almost eerie...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's NEVER done that LOL ... I'd have a heart attack. That's so cute!! Does kind of sound like a cow, doesn't he?


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! My husband and I are dying laughing!!!! And we cannot believe how much Murphy looks like Bogey. What a pretty boy! How old is he?


----------



## MyRealMcRoy (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! that SO funny ... I had tears streaming and laughed just as hard when I replayed it for DH!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

We laugh pretty hard too.. Murphy will be two in June.. he is a little over a year and a half..


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

lol...thats way too funny...left a comment on your youtube... 


dulce and barney never howled....wonder why??...


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

that was freakin awesomely funny. Our foster Tinkerbelle howls @ stuff like that otherwise she's a mime.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is exactly what Caue does when he hears a siren. I thought he was trying to imitate it. :doh:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is so cute! Great video! I thought he was the emergency siren, too.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

oh that's funny. moo. how cute.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh mY that is just so funny. Ive been watching & watching it !! One funny dog


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

That is so funny ive been watching it over & over haha


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

That looks just like our Penny, she's going nuts listening to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Debbie


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is SOO cute! I love it!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am laughing so hard!! That is just TOO CUTE!! Brody and Klondike are right here at my Computer, what in the world is THAT MOM??:--big_grin:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

That's so funny!! It really did sound like a cow at first


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think Murphy sounds just like that siren. That was so funny!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, I think he sounded just like the siren, I'm still laughing!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks guys! He does seem to match the pitch of the siren pretty close.. I just think the look on his face and the way his mouth looks is so cute..


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Too cute!! I love the shape their mouth makes when they howl!! 

Sirens do it to them every time!! Our town has emergency sirens that test every Friday at noon... I love to be home on Fridays at noon to watch our dogs howl back at it!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Haha, that's great. Luke does that when my alarm system beeps for 30 seconds after it is turned on. It's hilarious.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL! That made me laugh so hard. He is such a funny boy. I have never heard Layla or Aubrie howl...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we're both laughing pretty hard over here!

Faith never does anything even close to that!


----------

